# Need help with youngish wood pigeon



## Jon Shep (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi again folks, I had a call yesterday evening about a wood pigeon in his garden that was "in a bad way" that they found under their big tree in their back garden. 

Anyway I went over to their place and they had him in a box by then. Turns out he's a baby - well I say baby but he cannot be far off 'adult' looking at him. He doesn't yet have the colour on his neck though he is not far off full wood pigeon sized, perhaps 3/4 of the way there. He is very strong and his wings are not broken. What I did there was take him out the box they had him in, took him into the garden and up he went into the tree, a bit of a wobbly flight but he made it but all of 20 seconds later there is a crash the the branches and he falls out again 

I took him back indoors back into the box and bought him back to my house (my friend has two dogs and works so cannot care for the little pigeon.

He's now in the box at my house, he's eaten corn and seems to like it but won't take water at the moment. 
The real issue I have is what to do with him, he can fly but seems he cannot stand - is this usual for a young wood pigeon not to be able to stand on its own strength at this age? If I feed him up will he get big and strong enough to stand and be released do you think or is it more than likely he has a broken leg or two? 

I'm no vet (obviously) and can't tell how to know if the legs are broken and what with him being quite a fiesty little wood pigeon (he is strong is seems) I don't want to 'manhandle' him to check his legs incase I end up hurting him or he hurts himself. 
I have a vet up the road i am wanting to take him too but fear my vet will simply take the easy route and put the poor guy down which I don't want and by the way the pigeon acts i don't think he wants to die either. 
I will not, or at least really don't want to take it to the RSPCA as i have read and heard that they will not look after him but put him down as with the last two pigeons I have taken to them which they have put down (which I wasn't convinced at the time they needed putting down but that's another story) 

Really I need some hard advice, to the vets or ot to the vets, opinions on if his legs are broken too would be great, he sort of slumps forward if left to sit on his own (I have a sock proped under his tummy keeping him upright at moment) I'm annoyed I have no camera to show you him but like I say he cannot be to far off 'adult' age. 

All help and advice will be massivly appreciated by myself and the little wood pigeon! Please help us...

Edit: he is older than the pigeon in this pic: http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1307679207044786621zFYTvg
but not quite as old as
http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1307679571044786621CsOnJt 
, the beak on the one I have seems to have less colour than the last photo but other than that he looks pretty similar.
(thanks to the person who took the reference pics)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jon,

I think that he is still too young to be on his own, the inability to stand properly or to fly could be due to weakness or to worms or even to lack of calcium. I see this occasionally in sick woodies, including one of my own adults.

One of the juveniles refered to me by the vet also suddenly developed that problem, but with careful nursing has become a lot stronger.

Please don't take him to the RSPCA, there have been reports that they are euthanasing all wild animals on the excuse of the "credit crunch", but we suspect that although they may have taken in wood pigeons at their wildlife hospitals their policy tended to euthanasia as they are classified as pests.

If you can, have a very careful feel of all his body, looking particularly for lumps and scabs or clumping of feathers.

If you would like to pm me your address I will send you some wormer, calcium and antibiotics that you can give in case there is a bacterial infection....that is what I gave mine.

Can you weigh him on a set of digital scales?

Cynthia


----------



## Jon Shep (Apr 30, 2009)

Hiya, thanks for the reply, i looked at it eralier but had an apointment with the optician so didn't have time to reply. 

I've not taken him to the vets yet, i'm not sure I will but certainly won't be going to the RSPCA thats for sure! 

The pigeon, Woodrow as i have named him seems to be doing well, he looks pretty much in perfect health apart from his legs with seem a bit limp, sort of curled toes but I have no idea if they are broken or not. I'm pretty sure he's not ill in any way with a virus or anything - he's eating very well (mixed corn feed I normally feed my ferals) but I cannot seem to get him to drink at all which is odd and worrying. (his waste looks fine too, if waste could be fine but i'm sure you get what i mean!)

I will send you a PM with my address but I really don't think he's poorly in a virus/disease sense so it's entirely up to you (i do really appreciate the offer though), what I can do is if I don't use what you send I could send it back to you if you like. 
I have a feeling he will be strong enough to be released within days, perhaps tommorow if, and this is the thing, if his little legs can hold his weight. 
I'm wondering about if there is an animal rescue center in the area, non RSPCA obviously that may be able to look after him better than I can, i shall hit google in a moment to see but yeah things are generally looking good apart from the leg issues.
Will keep you updated and i'm determined to have a success story rather than a sad tale...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is best not to let him go until he is really fully fit. Has he got water in the cage with him?

I am not sending you very much and with 40 pigeons visiting you are quite likely to come across a sick one soon, so it is best to have just a few essentials to hand even if it is only until you get to a vet or sanctuary. So hang on to them.

Cynthia


----------



## Jon Shep (Apr 30, 2009)

cyro51 said:


> It is best not to let him go until he is really fully fit. Has he got water in the cage with him?
> 
> I am not sending you very much and with 40 pigeons visiting you are quite likely to come across a sick one soon, so it is best to have just a few essentials to hand even if it is only until you get to a vet or sanctuary. So hang on to them.
> 
> Cynthia


Hiya, yeah he has water but just won't touch it, he is still eating well though and seemed to stand on his own earlier. Other than that there's no real change in the situation. Thanks very much for the medicine and your right in that it will one day be used no doubt. Seem to get the odd poorly one now and then (about one a year i'd say)
I feel bad in that I can't offer you anything in return for it, I'm currently unemployed and barely staying above water if you get me, struggling is an understatement.
Anyway like i say i'll keep the thread updated with any developments or plea's for help... 
Thanks again, hugely appreciated, Jon.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I feel bad in that I can't offer you anything in return for it


I couldn't accept, anyway!  When I first started rescuing pigeons our moderator Nooti provided me with loads of stuff, I didn't have a compassionate vet at that time so I desperately needed some meds so I know how helpful having an emergency kit can be. I am lucky now as I have a vet that encourages me to find the best price on the internet and as we have 100+ rescue pigeons we buy in large quantities...sharing a little bit with others is no problem at all but can mean the difference between life and death for a bird.

Cynthia


----------



## Jon Shep (Apr 30, 2009)

I've found this last hour or so that Woodrow has become quite active in wanting to get out the box he's in (big-ish cardboard box with towels in) and hed for the light so i've made it darker and he seems to have settled. 
One thing is though sometimes I hear him flapping and thudding around in there and when he stops he ends up in the most strange looking positions, face down, half on his side etc and often with his legs in strange angles and direction. i always re-seat him to a comfortable level position but don't know if I should be doing this - should I just leave him as he was when he rearranged himself? I jst assumed he should be upright and properly sat but want to make sure i'm not making him angry and stressed by moving him to much.
My dad came over and had a little look at him earlier too, thought he was just to young and nothing bad though he did say the right leg looked a bit odd and he also can still not stand, dad says probably another 4-5 days perhaps but he's no expert! 
I was wondering is there a way that won't hurt or stress him to test for broken legs or toes/claws? (not sure what the correct term is)

thanks again so much, really appreciate it!


----------

